# 2/7 Gmr Saugeyes



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

With the warm temps now and a two foot rise forcast for the local rivers this weekend I decided to hit the GMR for a bit after work. There was a guy already there when I got to the river. He had a pretty nice saugeye on a stringer, maybe three pounds. I think I asked what he caught it on but when he started going on about the fifty he caught last trip my mind wandered. For some reason I kept picturing him as Touchdown Jesus's new replacement up on 75. Have you seen the new statue? He's holding his hands out like "I caught a fish this big". I didn't have any luck at all till right at dark. Then in the 20 minutes or so as it was getting dark I caught three and lost another. All on a funny looking grub I ordered from netcraft to see what it looked like. Their name for it is "glow". It is the same color as most glow in the dark toys (it doesnt actually glow), actually a pretty good looking grub color. none of them were too big but it was nice to catch something at all after the weather of the last week.Then nothing till about eight when a fish hit like a freight train but I never hooked him. Right now the waters clear and a good level. Maybe they will blow the forcast and the rivers wont rise with the warm weather coming.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Your the MAN you never cease to amaze me ohh wise one congrats nice fish


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Holy cow real fish! Great job. Glow in the dark grubs? Do you have link to this? I'd definitely give that a go, seems like it would be most useful in the summertime when the fish are up and about. I wonder how far down they actually continue to glow.

Garrett and I went to the GMR dam today. What river levels is it usually the best? Im not familiar with the dam, it's the first time going since I was a kid and it was the last option as the LMR and OR were still up and the ponds are still frozen.

I threw everything at 'em today. Snag city out there. I used 1/4 oz and it was too heavy, 1/8 oz were too light. I switched to a 1/2 oz blade, but got snagged. I used a paddle tail vibe bait...snagged. After about $25 of jigs and baits got swallowed by the damn dam, we called it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, you had a good January and now your February is looking pretty good for you too. 
Ive only been out maybe twice so far, but its two more times than this point last year. I dont have any glowing grubs but my daughter gave me some glow in the dark finger nail polish that she used on Halloween. Ive poured about a bazillion jig heads; a good portion of them glow in the dark, well see how that works out.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Glad you got into some fish man. I think it's about time for myself to shake off the rust and get back out there soon. Oh and btw Dan I got a new number.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

The big joshy glow perch work great!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> It is the same color as most glow in the dark toys (it doesnt actually glow)





Matulemj said:


> Glow in the dark grubs? Do you have link to this?


Sigh...this is why our relationship is doomed, you never listen to me, you just sit on the couch playing fishing video games, I'm moving back in with mother...

they are the same color as glow in the dark stuff, that weird greenish yellowish whitish but they dont actually glow. I'd like to try some that did. I think I might have to try some of Dandrews nail polish though, that seems like an easy way to try the concept out.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I just failed so hard.

That would be an awesome concept though. Dandrews, that is a great idea! 

There has to be some plastic glow in the dark material we can mold into a curly tail grub. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Found some!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-GLOW-In...m-Perch-Chubs-Ice-Fishing-Lures-/320814699193

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-GLOW-In-...289?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab9706ee9


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

AnglinMueller said:


> Oh and btw Dan I got a new number.


Hahaha I got a couple fishing related texts within the past couple weeks and I didnt know who they were from.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> What river levels is it usually the best?
> 
> Snag city out there.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


At the dam I like it @ 64 (3.95 kcfs) & below; Ive caught fish when its above 64 but when its that high you need to start thinking about your safety. At about 64.5 (5.65 kcfs) the peninsula on the west side is almost underwater. 
This was covered in another thread but its not 64 deep; Hamilton reports river level using the USGS mean sea level method. Long story short; subtract 55 from whatever is reported and that will tell you how deep it is just downstream from the bridge.

When you fish the dam, the key word is Cheap.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> At the dam I like it @ 64&#8217; (3.95 kcfs) & below; I&#8217;ve caught fish when it&#8217;s above 64 but when it&#8217;s that high you need to start thinking about your safety. At about 64.5&#8217; (5.65 kcfs) the peninsula on the west side is almost underwater.
> This was covered in another thread but it&#8217;s not 64&#8217; deep; Hamilton reports river level using the USGS mean sea level method. Long story short; subtract 55 from whatever is reported and that will tell you how deep it is just downstream from the bridge.
> 
> When you fish the dam, the key word is &#8220;Cheap&#8221;.


Yeah I'm getting tired of the snaggy dam haha. Future archaeologists will probably think we went there to sacrifice offerings of lead to some god.

Nice fish OSG!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Future archaeologists will probably think we went there to sacrifice offerings of lead to some god.


I think in many ways we are...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

As it turned out the glow in the dark nail polish didn&#8217;t work as well as I&#8217;d hoped. I&#8217;m not going for a Chernobyl type effect but I was hoping for more than I&#8217;ve gotten so far. I just painted it straight on the jig heads; I&#8217;m going to try painting some of them white and then painting a couple coats of the glow in the dark polish over that. 



Matulemj said:


> Snag city out there.


More often than not if I&#8217;m snagged on rocks I&#8217;ll get it out one way or another, my problem there is all the line that will eventually get tangled all over everything. 
It&#8217;s crossed my mind a few times and this summer I might just do it, make a &#8220;Snag Removal Rig&#8221;. Get a spool of heavy nylon twine (150 ~ 250 lb test) a giant treble hook (I&#8217;d dull the points) and a fairly heavy weight. When I get hung up in line I might just heave the rig out there and see if I can pull the mess in. It won&#8217;t cost much and if I can recover a couple crankbaits, it&#8217;ll pay for itself.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> Its crossed my mind a few times and this summer I might just do it, make a Snag Removal Rig. Get a spool of heavy nylon twine (150 ~ 250 lb test) a giant treble hook (Id dull the points) and a fairly heavy weight. When I get hung up in line I might just heave the rig out there and see if I can pull the mess in. It wont cost much and if I can recover a couple crankbaits, itll pay for itself.


I think I've heard of people doing this there. Taking a heavy duty snagging pole, heavy baitcast reel with super heavy test and just casting out a big weighted treble and pulling in all kinds of lures and stuff. Thought about it myself, but having already pulled a lost lure from the water once, seeing the condition it was in, kind of changes my mind. Especially since I know the lure was only in the water a few weeks at most (I lost it originally at the same spot).

I'm thinking about hitting the GMR tomorrow morning/afternoon. Anyone else heading out there? Or does anyone have any other suggestions? I haven't caught anything since November, but a lot of that is due to the surgeries and the weather not cooperating enough for me to get out.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

E_Lin, the lure isn't actually in as bad of condition as it may appear. Take it home, remove the treble hooks, wash it off with some dish soap, and put new treble hooks on it and it will be as good as new. Every year I go to a lake near my house when it's at winter pool and walk along the bank and usually find a half dozen crankbaits or so that people have snagged throughout the season and take them home and clean'em up. They usually turn out pretty good when I'm done with them. Give it a shot next time. It might save you a little money.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

BassAddict83 said:


> E_Lin, the lure isn't actually in as bad of condition as it may appear.


No, you should see this thing. It looks like bigfoot chewed it up and spit it out. Of course, we all know that bigfoot hangs out around the LMR, not the GMR, where I lost and found this lure. But it still is missing an eye, 1/3 of its paint, and seriously looks chewed up. Sorry the pic could not be better:










That said, I still have the lure on my desk, and fully intend to use it again this year when the water warms up again. So I do see your point, and I should say the biggest reason I won't buy the gear to go out and "harvest" lost lures is $$$. Maybe next year...


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have some grubs that are for Venom that are that color. They look like the ones that glow but they dont. I think its called Milktruse or something along those lines!!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

E_Lin said:


> having already pulled a lost lure from the water once, seeing the condition it was in, kind of changes my mind.


Just because a lure is scuffed up/off color doesn&#8217;t mean it won&#8217;t catch fish. Baitfish get chewed-up, loose scales, get injured and get infections that can make them look pretty funky; if you think about it baitfish in that condition are easy prey for a predator. If you&#8217;re trying to imitate a struggling baitfish, under the right conditions that funky look might add to your presentation. Many, many years ago I remember watching a Bill Dance program on the subject of crankbaits with worn/damaged finishes...at least I think it was Bill Dance.
I do exactly what BassAddict83 does; sometimes it&#8217;s almost a sport in itself. The very first Rebel Craw I had was a recovered lure.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm bad with acronyms, what is GMR LMR and OR


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Fishing4the Lamb said:


> I'm bad with acronyms, what is GMR LMR and OR
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


GMR = Great Miami River
LMR = Little Miami River
OR = Ohio River

and then there's
GLSM = Grand Lake, St. Mary's
WWR = Whitewater River


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

OK, OK, you guys convinced me.

When I have the $$$, I will invest in some lure harvesting gear. That may give me something to "catch" next winter when the bite slows down again. Maybe get into a little lure refurbishment...


----------

